# Back to Regal, Lifco 630 amp



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I got a Lifco 630 amp of the forums here awile ago and it arrived damaged. The speaker came of the mounts and tore the output transformer off. Luckily it was still ok. I have another amp just like it and I soldered the wires to the transformer and it seems fine, although the transformer will need a more solid mounting. Also the back panel had asbestos paper so I am going to make a new one.

Today the as I was playing the volume dropped, luckily it was just the 5y3gt rectifier tube. I put in an old RCA I had kicking around and fixed the problem.

This amp sounds super sweet, really warm and smooth, overdriven or clean, all on its own. It has a 15" Jensen Concert RSC speaker. The power section is two El 84's with four 6av6 preamp tubes. The tremolo is weak at the moment, a tube switch didnt help it out. The regal badge is off my other Lifco 630 , I hammered it in this morning to finish the look. Heres some pics.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice !

I have a couple of these that I recapped in the last year. They really sound good. The speaker sounds good too!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I have one, after a good tune-up*, it is a great sounding amp.
*Filter caps, bias.

Most of the time, if tube is good, for tremolo issue replace the 3 capacitors.C5,C6,C7


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Ya its a nice amp. Is it based on an old Vox amp? I saw a video of the PTW amps cab maker guy who said it might be.
Thanks Latole for the schematic and tremolo fix. The tremolos not working at all in my other Regal Lifco 630.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Buzz said:


> Ya its a nice amp. Is it based on an old Vox amp?
> 
> 
> View attachment 389513


No it is not


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting tremolo. The LFO is pretty standard, but the effect is clearly not optical and not traditional bias tremolo at the power tubes. What do we call it?


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Latole said:


> I have one, after a good tune-up*, it is a great sounding amp.
> *Filter caps, bias.
> 
> Most of the time, if tube is good, for tremolo issue replace the 3 capacitors.C5,C6,C7
> ...


Yep, thats the fix !

I picked this one up about 6 months ago.










and the fix was applied.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Interesting tremolo. The LFO is pretty standard, but the effect is clearly not optical and not traditional bias tremolo at the power tubes. What do we call it?


Cathode-modulator


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Thanks.


That's only my opinion, I don't believe it is a fact.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Interesting tremolo. The LFO is pretty standard, but the effect is clearly not optical and not traditional bias tremolo at the power tubes. What do we call it?


Tube Tremolo for Cathode Biased Amps





Add Reverb & Tremolo


Tube Reverb & Tremolo Add-On Circuits



robrobinette.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for that as well. Funny, I have the schematic for that Tremolux, and a bunch of other older Fender amps, and simply never noticed that form of tremolo before, fixating only on optical and power-tube bias types. You learn something new every day!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Thanks for that as well. Funny, I have the schematic for that Tremolux, and a bunch of other older Fender amps, and simply never noticed that form of tremolo before, fixating only on optical and power-tube bias types. You learn something new every day!


You are right, it is a good forum to learn something new every day!"


----------

